# NetFlix Sign In Issue?



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

First time trying Netflix since .7a update and asked to "sign in" again. Okay, that happens every now and then. This time, however, it won't accept my password. The same password still works on computer(s), PS3, and Blu-ray platforms.....just not on Roamio. I've had every one in the family give it a go (maybe these old eyes ain't what they used to be) but alas, no joy.

Anyone else have Netflix sign in issues with their Roamio since the .7a
update?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

ustavio said:


> Anyone else have Netflix sign in issues with their Roamio since the .7a
> update?


Nope. Received the .7a update last night and Netflix worked fine tonight without having to re-sign in.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

ustavio said:


> Anyone else have Netflix sign in issues with their Roamio since the .7a
> update?


I didn't have any issues either....didn't have to sign in again.

I wonder if that TiVo could have gotten deactivated somehow....? What sort or error or response do you get when you try to sign in?


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

No problem here. 

Maybe try Netflix's "Sign out of all devices" using a computer.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> I didn't have any issues either....didn't have to sign in again.
> 
> I wonder if that TiVo could have gotten deactivated somehow....? What sort or error or response do you get when you try to sign in?


I get the sign up or log in screen but "login info does not match an account in our records". Same login info works on other platforms. Methinks that TiVo somehow deactivated itself as a Netflix platform with the .7a update. To make matters more annoying (if not "spooky"), I had been watching X Files on Netflix prior to the update. So, I switched to Amazon to watch and Tivo rebooted in middle of episode! Maybe I'll watch Friends or something.

While I have had the cursed Netflix reboot nonsense in the past, this is the first Amazon reboot I've experienced (it occurred at the same time as a VCM connection) . And this is the first Netflix device deactivation I've had....ever.

Double sigh. Tivo updates strike again.

P.S. and closed captions still don't work right.
P.P.S and I am now experiencing audio dropouts that t I did not experience prior to .7a


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Sorry you're having such issues with Netflix. I used to find it just too slow and cumbersome on TiVos (those random sign-outs were especially annoying!), but I have found it to be much more stable these days. I still use my Oppo for most Netflix viewing, but that's mostly out of habit. Netflix on the Roamio seems to work well these days.

It's an inconvenience, I know, but maybe it'd be a good idea (as jth tv suggested) to go into your Netflix account and sign out of all devices. Start with a clean slate.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ustavio said:


> I get the sign up or log in screen but "login info does not match an account in our records". Same login info works on other platforms. Methinks that TiVo somehow deactivated itself as a Netflix platform with the .7a update. To make matters more annoying (if not "spooky"), I had been watching X Files on Netflix prior to the update. So, I switched to Amazon to watch and Tivo rebooted in middle of episode! Maybe I'll watch Friends or something.
> 
> While I have had the cursed Netflix reboot nonsense in the past, this is the first Amazon reboot I've experienced (it occurred at the same time as a VCM connection) . And this is the first Netflix device deactivation I've had....ever.
> 
> ...


Well, Netflix was definitely"deactivated" om my Roamio. How, is beyond (.7a) me. I merely have to reactivate the device and I'm good to go. However, I need the activation code for Netflix and I can't seem to find it or the paperwork (got at Best Buy) to do so.

Any ideas? It's been so long since I activated this that I know I'm missing something simple here.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know that it already appears deactivated, but have you tried going into 
Account & System Information --> Netflix Account Information --> [Deactivate this Device]?


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

With TiVo I've never been able to use Netflix. I signed in. Seemed to work. Switched off the app and it's never worked since. This is on a roamio plus and 3 minis. Ideas?

Error









Network check


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> I know that it already appears deactivated, but have you tried going into
> Account & System Information --> Netflix Account Information --> [Deactivate this Device]?


Yep. Netflix Account Information is no longer listed. Gone. Zip. Nada.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

ustavio said:


> Yep. Netflix Account Information is no longer listed. Gone. Zip. Nada.


Yes it's gone. Just checked


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ladysman said:


> Yes it's gone. Just checked


Okay, to cut to the chase I logged into Netflix on the computer and changed my password. However,to minimize hassles for the rest of the family and the multiple platforms and users, I "changed" the password from the "old" one to the "new" one with the SAME password, i.e., I substituted the same password and really changed nothing. At the bottom, I did NOT check the option to require all users to re-enter new password (as it is the same one anyway).

Bingo, re-entering the "new" (same as before) password worked this time and I was able to log in. The Netflix Account Information is now listed in System Account Information and everything works as it should. Soooo much easier than signing out of everything and forcing everyone to re-enter the obnoxiously long and complicated password one is compelled to use these days.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

ustavio said:


> Okay, to cut to the chase I logged into Netflix on the computer and changed my password. However,to minimize hassles for the rest of the family and the multiple platforms and users, I "changed" the password from the "old" one to the "new" one with the SAME password, i.e., I substituted the same password and really changed nothing. At the bottom, I did NOT check the option to require all users to re-enter new password (as it is the same one anyway).
> 
> Bingo, re-entering the "new" (same as before) password worked this time and I was able to log in. The Netflix Account Information is now listed in System Account Information and everything works as it should. Soooo much easier than signing out of everything and forcing everyone to re-enter the obnoxiously long and complicated password one is compelled to use these days.


Reboot the TiVo or anything else? I just tried this and it didn't work


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

ladysman said:


> Reboot the TiVo or anything else? I just tried this and it didn't work


Your appear to have a completely different issue from ustavio. Have you tried deactivating everything and starting over? (That is, going into your Netflix account and signing out of everything....)

---------------

*@ustavio:* Glad to hear it all worked out...._without _the inconvenience of having to deactivate everything.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Your appear to have a completely different issue from ustavio. Have you tried deactivating everything and starting over? (That is, going into your Netflix account and signing out of everything....)
> 
> ---------------
> 
> *@ustavio:* Glad to hear it all worked out...._without _the inconvenience of having to deactivate everything.


I haven't but will tonight. What a pain.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ladysman said:


> I haven't but will tonight. What a pain.


Your screenshots look like you have a very old Netflix UI. Curious to know what you mean by "switched off the app". Have you tried to sign out of Netflix then back in? Did You register your Roamio with Tivo? If it worked before, it should work again. In your case, I might try signing out of Netflix, then doing a hard reboot, i.e. pull the plug and give it 30 seconds before plugging it back in. I would also consider disconnecting the links to the minis before doing the sign out and reboot. You can always re- establish them later.

Once it is fully rebooted and every thing is up to speed, try to sign in again. If that doesn't work, you can once again try what I suggested in my earlier post. If THAT still doesn't work, then deactivating all your devices will probably be the way to go. Something tells me that temporarily separating the minis from the "mothership" while you do this may make a difference.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

ustavio said:


> Your screenshots look like you have a very old Netflix UI. Curious to know what you mean by "switched off the app". Have you tried to sign out of Netflix then back in? Did You register your Roamio with Tivo? If it worked before, it should work again. In your case, I might try signing out of Netflix, then doing a hard reboot, i.e. pull the plug and give it 30 seconds before plugging it back in. I would also consider disconnecting the links to the minis before doing the sign out and reboot. You can always re- establish them later.
> 
> Once it is fully rebooted and every thing is up to speed, try to sign in again. If that doesn't work, you can once again try what I suggested in my earlier post. If THAT still doesn't work, then deactivating all your devices will probably be the way to go. Something tells me that temporarily separating the minis from the "mothership" while you do this may make a difference.


Switched off as in get out of the app. I tried the deactivate all devices and no go. It will not connect even though the network test passes every time. My roamio has been registered for a while. I wish I could just delete netflix and start over. HAHA I did it as stated above.

I'm giving up at this point. Sucks it doesn't work. If I call TIVO they have me do all sorts of crap we all know won't fix it so i'm doubtful to call them. Throwing in the towel at this point.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ladysman said:


> Switched off as in get out of the app. I tried the deactivate all devices and no go. It will not connect even though the network test passes every time. My roamio has been registered for a while. I wish I could just delete netflix and start over. HAHA I did it as stated above.
> 
> I'm giving up at this point. Sucks it doesn't work. If I call TIVO they have me do all sorts of crap we all know won't fix it so i'm doubtful to call them. Throwing in the towel at this point.


Apprise Netflix of the situation and ask them to close and/or purge your account and migrate you to a new one. You will have to start over. They can and should be able to create a temporary snapshot of your "My List" so you can use it as a cheat sheet to help you re-populate it if you so desire. This will, in effect, be "deleting Netflix and starting over"!

They did this for me in the past when I experienced something similar when I first got my Roamio. It was caused by Tivo updating and Netflix UI changes without apparently communicating what each other was doing. Lots of reboots and hair pulling in those days.

If you can't get a CSR at Netflix who "gets it", then call or chat with another. Don't throw in the towel. Netflix on Tivo is finally working great (knock on wood) and you shouldn't miss out. Be diligent. It is fixable.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

ustavio said:


> Apprise Netflix of the situation and ask them to close and/or purge your account and migrate you to a new one. You will have to start over. They can and should be able to create a temporary snapshot of your "My List" so you can use it as a cheat sheet to help you re-populate it if you so desire. This will, in effect, be "deleting Netflix and starting over"!
> 
> They did this for me in the past when I experienced something similar when I first got my Roamio. It was caused by Tivo updating and Netflix UI changes without apparently communicating what each other was doing. Lots of reboots and hair pulling in those days.
> 
> If you can't get a CSR at Netflix who "gets it", then call or chat with another. Don't throw in the towel. Netflix on Tivo is finally working great (knock on wood) and you shouldn't miss out. Be diligent. It is fixable.


I don't know what that will do when it (Tivo(s)) won't even connect to netflix now. I can't even get to a point to enter my credentials!


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ladysman said:


> I don't know what that will do when it (Tivo(s)) won't even connect to netflix now. I can't even get to a point to enter my credentials!


I couldn't enter my credentials either when I experienced similar issue. The Netflix Account on my Tivo had somehow become corrupted (although it worked fine on other platforms).

It might work, it might not. It's a step by step process of elimination and rolls of the dice.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

ustavio said:


> I couldn't enter my credentials either when I experienced similar issue. The Netflix Account on my Tivo had somehow become corrupted (although it worked fine on other platforms).
> 
> It might work, it might not. It's a step by step process of elimination and rolls of the dice.


All of my minis do it as well. same deal. Do they read the netflix from the roamio or are they "separate" from the roamio as far as netflix goes?


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ladysman said:


> All of my minis do it as well. same deal. Do they read the netflix from the roamio or are they "separate" from the roamio as far as netflix goes?


I don't have any Minis but my rudimentary understanding is they are not separate platforms in and of themselves. They are dependent on the "Mothership" so to speak. How this plays out with a streaming app like Netflix or Amazon Prime is not something I'm familiar with. Perhaps someone else can address how this works.

However, I'm not surprised that the Minis are experiencing the same problem. What WOULD surprise me is if the Roamio-Netflix connection didn't work but the Minis did.

There is either something hinky with your entire set-up, or, (if every thing else is working as it should) more than likely, your Netflix account has been corrupted (which happened to me...and does happen). Netflix will purge your account and set you up with a new one, with new credentials, and other relevant bona fides if you so desire. It will not cost anything and you will keep the same monthly rate. Just explain it to them and tier up to a supervisor if your CSR doesn't get it. I suspect that once you get it working (and you will) on the Roamio, it will also work on your Minis.


----------



## Wattsline (Apr 27, 2015)

ustavio said:


> I don't have any Minis but my rudimentary understanding is they are not separate platforms in and of themselves. They are dependent on the "Mothership" so to speak. How this plays out with a streaming app like Netflix or Amazon Prime is not something I'm familiar with. Perhaps someone else can address how this works.
> 
> However, I'm not surprised that the Minis are experiencing the same problem. What WOULD surprise me is if the Roamio-Netflix connection didn't work but the Minis did.
> 
> There is either something hinky with your entire set-up, or, (if every thing else is working as it should) more than likely, your Netflix account has been corrupted (which happened to me...and does happen). Netflix will purge your account and set you up with a new one, with new credentials, and other relevant bona fides if you so desire. It will not cost anything and you will keep the same monthly rate. Just explain it to them and tier up to a supervisor if your CSR doesn't get it. I suspect that once you get it working (and you will) on the Roamio, it will also work on your Minis.


The mini's are separate devices when in comes to app's like netflix. They use their internet connection to connect to netflix so you will have to supply credentials on each mini to login. Mini's have their own internet connection either by Ethernet cable or Moca through the roamio but either way they are making a separate internet connection.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Wattsline said:


> The mini's are separate devices when in comes to app's like netflix. They use their internet connection to connect to netflix so you will have to supply credentials on each mini to login. Mini's have their own internet connection either by Ethernet cable or Moca through the roamio but either way they are making a separate internet connection.


Thanks for the explanation. I stand corrected. This I did not know but it makes perfect sense. Out of curiosity, is it possible then to NOT have a Roamio (just a Mini) and use it to stream Netflix (and I presume Amazon and Vudu)? Or does one still have to have a "Mothership" relationship with a Roamio.

If one's credentials don't work on the Roamio AND the Minis is it possible there could be some thing wrong with either the account and/or the credentials?. If one can log in to a Mini but not the Roamio (or vice versa) it's probably safe to assume the account and credentials are okay.

In any event, ladysman can't get into Netflix on the Roamio or multiple Minis. IMHO, it's dubious that it is a multiple device hardware problem or even a Tivo software issue (although nothing would surprise me). Since everything else seems to be working fine, I suspect a corrupted Netflix account. Any thoughts? Id like to help get our Tivo Community colleague up and running.


----------



## Wattsline (Apr 27, 2015)

ustavio said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I stand corrected. This I did not know but it makes perfect sense. Out of curiosity, is it possible then to NOT have a Roamio (just a Mini) and use it to stream Netflix (and I presume Amazon and Vudu)? Or does one still have to have a "Mothership" relationship with a Roamio.
> 
> If one's credentials don't work on the Roamio AND the Minis is it possible there could be some thing wrong with either the account and/or the credentials?. If one can log in to a Mini but not the Roamio (or vice versa) it's probably safe to assume the account and credentials are okay.
> 
> In any event, ladysman can't get into Netflix on the Roamio or multiple Minis. IMHO, it's dubious that it is a multiple device hardware problem or even a Tivo software issue (although nothing would surprise me). Since everything else seems to be working fine, I suspect a corrupted Netflix account. Any thoughts? Id like to help get our Tivo Community colleague up and running.


In the mini setup it wants to know what Roamio it will use to get live TV and recorded shows from. I don't know if you could get the mini to come up by itself without it having a connection to a Roamio unless you had one, setup the mini and then removed the Roamio. This seems like a lot of work when you could get a Roku and get your streaming that way.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

ustavio said:


> In any event, ladysman can't get into Netflix on the Roamio or multiple Minis. IMHO, it's dubious that it is a multiple device hardware problem or even a Tivo software issue (although nothing would surprise me). Since everything else seems to be working fine, I suspect a corrupted Netflix account. Any thoughts? Id like to help get our Tivo Community colleague up and running.


Yeah, I agree....this is sounding like a Netflix issue.

Ladysman.....are you able to use Netflix normally on other devices?


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

b-ball-fanatic said:


> Yeah, I agree....this is sounding like a Netflix issue.
> 
> Ladysman.....are you able to use Netflix normally on other devices?


When I had a similar issue, I was able to log in to Netflix on other platforms. It was just the Tivo/Netflix combo. As I indicated somewhere earlier, Tivo updates and Netflix UI updates at some point caused some kind of snafu that corrupted the way my account would present on the Tivo. Not to mention all the Netflix related reboots prior to and after creating a new Netflix account. It was maddening. I think Tivo and Netflix engineers communicate better now. Back then, it seemed like both were oblivious to what the other was doing. Reboots were bad enough but getting "locked out" of JUST my Tivo was simply mind boggling.

I think migrating to a new Netflix account will fix ladysman's issue on both the Roamio and Minis. I would hope that his is NOT the ONE Tivo that the Gods have chosen to never stream Netflix....


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

ustavio said:


> First time trying Netflix since .7a update and asked to "sign in" again. Okay, that happens every now and then. This time, however, it won't accept my password. The same password still works on computer(s), PS3, and Blu-ray platforms.....just not on Roamio. I've had every one in the family give it a go (maybe these old eyes ain't what they used to be) but alas, no joy.
> 
> Anyone else have Netflix sign in issues with their Roamio since the .7a
> update?


I have this issue. I can't sign in on the Roamio, but the mini works fine. I just rejoined netflix and have never tried to use it on the Roamio before.

Did you figure out how to fix this? Thanks.

Update: I found the answer. I posted it here. http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534552


----------

